# I need a name for my Filly.... can u help me?



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a 6 month old QH filly. We will be weaning her off her Dam this Saturday, and she will be taken to the training facility for 6 weeks. I know when she gets there they will want to know what we call her. I'm ashamed to admit, that I have not yet given her a call name. She has a registered name, but, we never use those. I thought maybe you all could offer some suggestions. I'll be so embarrassed if I don't have one for her by the time we go, and I've racked my brain, but, cannot come up with a name for her. Here are a couple pics of her with her momma. These are from when she was just a few weeks old. 
Anyone have ideas????


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

They are both beautiful! What is her registered name? Is there any reason you couldn't derive a call name from it, should one come to mind?

Helaine


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Sivin said:


> They are both beautiful! What is her registered name? Is there any reason you couldn't derive a call name from it, should one come to mind?
> 
> Helaine


Her registered name is Kitty's Raindance Lady, but, we've derived so many names from the registry of her sire & dam, that there really is nothing unique left that I haven't used.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Starlet?? She has that cute star on her head! lol


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Dancer, Rainy? You've probably used those already.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Can you name a horse Doggie????????? Other than that I would go with Blaze for the thing on her face. Yeah I know real technical term by the horse lover who is ignorant about horses.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

what about the name Meka...


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Can you name a horse Doggie????????? Other than that I would go with Blaze for the thing on her face. Yeah I know real technical term by the horse lover who is ignorant about horses.


Well, I don't know about Doggie. How about "Hoochie?".... I think that's kinda cute.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Kady? Short for Kitty and Lady?

Lainey?

Misty?

Stormy?


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Can you name a horse Doggie????????? Other than that I would go with Blaze for the thing on her face. Yeah I know real technical term by the horse lover who is ignorant about horses.


 
HAHAHA!! "thing on her face" :

blaze is a generic cowboy horse name...:no:


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

btw...i love the name LIBBY.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

DanielleH said:


> what about the name Meka...


That's very pretty. Quite unusual too. Pronounced long "e" or short?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> Well, I don't know about Doggie. How about "Hoochie?".... I think that's kinda cute.


I like Hoochie I think it is a winner. THen I could come up and ride a horse named after me.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I like Hoochie I think it is a winner. THen I could come up and ride a horse named after me.


Holy cow, .... you might have to wait a couple years on that Hooch!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

im dying to know what you think of libby...i love that name..she looks like one.. plus "lib" is easy to say


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Welll I might just have to come visit her then.

Hoochie <---- a horse by any other name is just a horse

okay no horse's a** jokes ya'll


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I knew a Newf named Meeka.......the poor girl has a myriad of problems, and had an awful owner (she's now been rehomed, thank heaven). 

Interesting name, but now it has negative connotations for me.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I like Meeka & Libby & Hoochie......... all good names. I might have to toss a coin on those.......... or run them by hubby tomorrow.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> I knew a Newf named Meeka.......the poor girl has a myriad of problems, and had an awful owner (she's now been rehomed, thank heaven).
> 
> Interesting name, but now it has negative connotations for me.


 
yea, i know a golden named meeka...weird for a horse.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> I like Meeka & Libby & Hoochie......... all good names. I might have to toss a coin on those.......... or run them by hubby tomorrow.


Don't tell hubby about me or that name will lose for sure. LOL


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Don't tell hubby about me or that name will lose for sure. LOL


ROFL!!! You think?


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

My mother use to have a horse named Meka Mcque.. she's was beautiful bay QH..I've loved that name ever since. I also love the name Teka, short for Tequila (spelled wrong?) my mother also had a horse called tequila sunrise, I think she was also a QH.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> ROFL!!! You think?


I know me and I wouldn;t vote for me. ROFL


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

DanielleH said:


> My mother use to have a horse named Meka Mcque.. she's was beautiful bay QH..I've loved that name ever since.


That is very pretty ....... 
Her Dam's name is Kitty Black. Sire is Lucky Chance Kid.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I know me and I wouldn;t vote for me. ROFL


Well......... I like it. I could call her Hoochie Momma when she's older... LOL!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> That's very pretty. Quite unusual too. Pronounced long "e" or short?


pronounced with a short e


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> Well......... I like it. I could call her Hoochie Momma when she's older... LOL!


There ya go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

Why bother every horse I take to the trainers he give then a differnt name. Cassie has been up at the trainers now for over 3 years and he calls her Hollywood as her sire is Hollywood Dun It. I keep telling him her name is Cassie but he still keeps calling her that and she is going to get an even bigger head then she already has.

Heidi


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

nrhareiner said:


> Why bother every horse I take to the trainers he give then a differnt name. Cassie has been up at the trainers now for over 3 years and he calls her Hollywood as her sire is Hollywood Dun It. I keep telling him her name is Cassie but he still keeps calling her that and she is going to get an even bigger head then she already has.
> 
> Heidi


ROFL.... that's quite true. He will probably give her whatever name he see's fit anyway......... so, maybe I'll just wait an see what he comes up with.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I' d go with Fudge.... she looks really sweet and is just the right color.....or maybe I'm just craving chocolate right now !


----------



## jaxson (Oct 9, 2007)

I have always liked LuLu.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Kat? 

She is very pretty!!!! i haven't been able to get out to my horsies!! waaahhhhh. I hope they remember me


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

her furr looks like suede .....i would call her that!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmm...if the trainer will rename her, call her Trainer??? Just kidding. Lesson? An old friend had a wonderful horse named Babe. Why he sold her for a calf roping horse I'll never understand. She was so wonderful...

She's beautiful...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

our long haired female D/S cat is Meeka...she is a sweety...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is adorable- I like very unusual names... so I would have to play with her and think of some... I'm no help!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

what a lovely girl!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

A filly that beautiful ,needs a beautiful name....... i like Gypsy, Jewell, Cherub, Star, and Misty. Good Luck!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

My filly was called ALMA which means heart,in spanish!.
Another one,I like is Alloween,


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

golden&hovawart said:


> My filly was called ALMA which means heart,in spanish!.
> Another one,I like is Alloween,


That was my mother's middle name! I went to Alma E. Pagels school. I don't see that name mentioned very often!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Kimm said:


> That was my mother's middle name! I went to Alma E. Pagels school. I don't see that name mentioned very often!


 That was my Grandmothers first name!!!!!!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

pjd001 said:


> A filly that beautiful ,needs a beautiful name....... i like Gypsy, Jewell, Cherub, Star, and Misty. Good Luck!


That's funny.... we have used every one of those names, except Cherub. We still have Misty, our Palomino Paint. 
Here she is:


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

I think Cupid is a good name for her because the white marking on her face looks kind of like an arrow. She is beautiful. I miss my horse. His name was Cricket. We had another named Rooster, and my uncle had one named Whiskey.


----------

